# Frage zu Team Fortress 2 und dem MvM-Mode



## metalstore (4. Juni 2013)

Hi,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit MvM ohne dieses "tour of Duty-Ticket" zu spielen? Ich spiele TF2 seit langem mal wieder und weiß noch, dass zu Beginn kein Ticket nötig war.
mfg
metalstore


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn du jemals 6 andere findest dann schon.


----------



## metalstore (4. Juni 2013)

als ich des gespielt hab gings recht flott...
aber ich komm ja nichtmal in die Warteschlange, ich will da rein, dann kommt ein PopUp wo auf des Ticket hingewießen wird und wenn ich auf OK drück bin ich auf der Seite vor dem PopUp


----------

